# 31 single mum looking for new life!



## Sunfires79 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im a 31 year old staff nurse living in the UK.
Im a single mum to a 6 year old, and have no family in the uk since my parents emigrated 3 years ago.
I hate my job, and apart from some good friends, have no reason to stay in the UK.
This really is the best opportunity ive had to move abroad, but would it be possible and would the USA want a single mum?!!
I have savings behind me, would just need childcare/school & a job!
Any advice?

S x


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Sunfires79 said:


> Im a 31 year old staff nurse living in the UK.
> Im a single mum to a 6 year old, and have no family in the uk since my parents emigrated 3 years ago.
> I hate my job, and apart from some good friends, have no reason to stay in the UK.
> This really is the best opportunity ive had to move abroad, but would it be possible and would the USA want a single mum?!!
> ...


Would be hard with visas for the US but with your Australian post Getting a visa wouldn't be an issue.

You may be bored with the UK but do you really want to leave a country that gives out the best govenment benefits to your people in the world. If you want to come to America or Australia (for nursing thats 50hrs a week) you'll have to work full time (you'll get no help in those countries) and I doubt you'll ever have any disposable income. Life here will be much harder. Something to think about.

Not saying your one of those people but A lot of british love to **** on the UK and realistically it's not that bad of a country


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sunfires79 said:


> Im a 31 year old staff nurse living in the UK.
> Im a single mum to a 6 year old, and have no family in the uk since my parents emigrated 3 years ago.
> I hate my job, and apart from some good friends, have no reason to stay in the UK.
> This really is the best opportunity ive had to move abroad, but would it be possible and would the USA want a single mum?!!
> ...


There is no "single mom visa". As nurse you will have to go through state and federal certification .
Where did your parents immigrate?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sunfires79 said:


> Im a 31 year old staff nurse living in the UK.
> Im a single mum to a 6 year old, and have no family in the uk since my parents emigrated 3 years ago.
> I hate my job, and apart from some good friends, have no reason to stay in the UK.
> This really is the best opportunity ive had to move abroad, but would it be possible and would the USA want a single mum?!!
> ...


Staff nurse may hold some possibility -- but it won't be easy. Try the international section of allnurses.com to get an idea of what you're up against.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The nurse visas dried up in 2006


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> The nurse visas dried up in 2006


Yep -- but she can always go the H1b route if suitably qualified.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- but she can always go the H1b route if suitably qualified.


They wont pay the money in my area ... no shortgage of job applicant


----------



## Sunfires79 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone, so the USA doesnt want me then!!
The general opinion is stay in the UK where you're better off!
I just dont fancy bringing my daughter up here.....seems so much worse than when i was young. High crime, unemployment, anti-social activity and a general disregard for people and their communities.
There has to be more to life than the one we're currently living :-(


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunfires79 said:


> Thanks everyone, so the USA doesnt want me then!!
> The general opinion is stay in the UK where you're better off!
> I just dont fancy bringing my daughter up here.....seems so much worse than when i was young. High crime, unemployment, anti-social activity and a general disregard for people and their communities.
> There has to be more to life than the one we're currently living :-(


I could tell you about the nursing instructor who got a green card under the schedule A visa a few years back ..then became ill ... they fired her because she got sick ...quite nomal here .. there house was repoed ... their medical bill got to 
nearly half a million dollars before they escaped back to the UK


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> They wont pay the money in my area ... no shortgage of job applicant


Then OP will just have to find a location with nursing staff shortage.


----------

